# Looking for good books on emotionally reconnecting



## SeparationAnxiety (Mar 24, 2016)

One of the first steps during separation, if one desires to get their spouse back is to emotionally reconnect. I am looking for good books on this topic. 

I have already read, "Connecting Through “Yes!” " and am looking for other good books.

Thanks for any recommendations.


----------



## Ynot (Aug 26, 2014)

You may not want to hear this, but the very first step one should take if one desires to get their spouse back is to reconnect with your self first. There was reason a separation occurred in the first place. Regardless of what you may read, often times it is just as much your fault as it is theirs. So you must resolve your own issues first. In the process you may find that you aren't really interested in reconciliation. But if you are, then it will still be up to the other person to reciprocate. You have no control over what anyone else thinks. The only variable in the equation of life that you control is your self.
So if you want a good read, try "The Six Pillars of Self Esteem" by Nathaniel Brandon or better yet
"How I Found Freedom in an Unfree World" by Harry Browne


----------



## Thor (Oct 31, 2011)

"Hold Me Tight"

"5 Love Languages"


----------



## SeparationAnxiety (Mar 24, 2016)

Thor said:


> "Hold Me Tight"
> 
> "5 Love Languages"


Thank you, I've read both of these already and they were both very good. Sadly, they would both work better when applied prior to separation, although some of the concepts are definitely still applicable. 

I am looking for additional material to read...


----------



## farsidejunky (Mar 19, 2014)

Hold On To Your N.U.T's by Wayne Levine.

By far my favorite self improvement book. 

To tie into what @Ynot said, you must first emotionally center yourself before you can really do that with your partner.

It is an easy read, and teaches you how to prioritize, as well as how to recognize those emotional behaviors in ourselves that both kill our partners attraction and make them feel emotionally unsafe.

Sent from my SM-N910V using Tapatalk


----------

